# Three provisional licences - eligible for full licence?



## Z100 (14 Jan 2007)

I renewed my provisional licence over the years, stretching back 15 years or so, until my last one expired a few months ago. (Should point out I really don't drive at all but just kept it going in case I ever needed it). 

Have booked myself the theory test so that I can get a new prov licence, but someone told me last night (man in pub, needless to say!) that I'm actually eligible for a full licence because there was an 'amnesty' about 5 years ago for people with three prov licences.

Is this true? I knew of the 'amnesty' years and years ago (my mother benefitted!) but have no memory of a more recent one.

I should point out that if this is true I think it's NUTS! The roads are dangerous enough without me being armed with a full licence.


----------



## cinders (14 Jan 2007)

*Re: Three provisional licences - eligible for full licence??*

Hi Bushfire - there's been no amnesty in recent years. Think you will need to apply for the test in order to renew your provisional license now:   http://www.citizensinformation.ie/c.../driver-licensing/provisional_driving_licence


----------



## redbhoy (14 Jan 2007)

*Re: Three provisional licences - eligible for full licence??*

Was the amnesty in the 70s?
I think the 3rd provisional is a year long one so that you can apply for your test and hopefully pass it. Why bother having it if you're not using it. On the plus side the motor tax office is way quicker than it used to be. Im shocked at a public sector office working so efficiently!


----------



## redchariot (14 Jan 2007)

*Re: Three provisional licences - eligible for full licence??*

You will still need to keep applying for new provisional licences; after the second one you need to prove you went for (or at least applied for) the driving test before they issue you another one.

Even if it takes 10 provisonal licences before you finally past the test (not saying you will take that long), there is no provsion for providing a full licence.

I think that it will be a sorry day for Irish motoring if they ever decide to have another amnesty.


----------



## woods (14 Jan 2007)

*Re: Three provisional licences - eligible for full licence??*



redchariot said:


> I think that it will be a sorry day for Irish motoring if they ever decide to have another amnesty.


I got my licence via amnesty in 1977. I have been involved in one minor tip in the interveening 30 years.
There are exceptions to every rule.


----------



## Z100 (14 Jan 2007)

*Re: Three provisional licences - eligible for full licence??*

Thank you everyone! I suspected 'man in pub' was talking through his hat, but he was so convinced he was right I began to believe him.

*


redbhoy said:



			Why bother having it if you're not using it.
		
Click to expand...

* 
Fair question! But circumstances mean I need to be on standby if required.

*


redchariot said:



			Even if it takes 10 provisonal licences before you finally past the test (not saying you will take that long).....
		
Click to expand...

* 
 I'd be ecstatic if it only took me 10 attempts.

*


redchariot said:



			I think that it will be a sorry day for Irish motoring if they ever decide to have another amnesty.
		
Click to expand...

* 
Can't disagree, but so appalling is the general standard of driving these days I'm not convinced our current test is doing its job. Would happily do without a licence for life if it meant the test was so difficult it only put competent drivers on the road.


----------



## Satanta (14 Jan 2007)

*Re: Three provisional licences - eligible for full licence??*

I think the man in the pub was a little confused.

There was an amnesty in the 70's, but the chances of another are VERY slim and the backlash if they did try and introduce one would be extreme.

The third prov licence is different from the others so probably where his confusion came from.
As mentioned above, for the third and all subsequent licences you need to produce a driving test appointment to get the licence issued. You also return to 999 status (first prov licence, 999, you can't drive without a fully licenced driver. second prov licence, no 999 (911 or 991 I believe is on this one), a learner can drive by themselves [this is one of the rules being looked at for change], third+ prov licence, 999, again a learner must have a fully licenced driver with them.]).

Didn't know someone with an existing provisional needed to complete a theory test to get follow on licences, but I'm not saying they/you don't.


----------



## Mr2 (15 Jan 2007)

*Re: Three provisional licences - eligible for full licence??*

I hope you know you dont have to book a theory test so that I can get a new prov licence if you already have a prov lience.


----------



## Z100 (15 Jan 2007)

*Re: Three provisional licences - eligible for full licence??*



Mr2 said:


> I hope you know you dont have to book a theory test so that I can get a new prov licence if you already have a prov lience.


 
Oh crikey, now I'm really confused. Was told (probably by another man in pub) that because my provisional licence had expired I would have to do the theory test to get a new one. Does that sound wrong?


----------



## Mr2 (15 Jan 2007)

*Re: Three provisional licences - eligible for full licence??*

It really depends now on how long's it's expired! Some people with a Full licence have been reduced back to a prov licence and had to do the test but I do know people that have had it only expire by a few days and have gotten away with it. How long are you expired?


----------



## tiger (15 Jan 2007)

*Re: Three provisional licences - eligible for full licence??*



			
				woods said:
			
		

> I got my licence via amnesty in 1977. I have been involved in one minor tip in the interveening 30 years.


  Yes, but doesn't necessarily mean you're a good driver and certainly doesn't imply that the amnesty was a good thing or is something that should be repeated.  Not having a go, I don't think passing the test means much either.  I think the test should be re-vamped and we all have to re-sit it every 5 or 10 years!


----------



## Mr2 (15 Jan 2007)

*Re: Three provisional licences - eligible for full licence??*

If it hasn't been to long, Bring in your pink fail sheet, €15.00 and two photo's to your local tax office and you should get away with another prov licence.


----------



## Satanta (15 Jan 2007)

*Re: Three provisional licences - eligible for full licence??*



Bushfire said:


> Oh crikey, now I'm really confused. Was told (probably by another man in pub) that because my provisional licence had expired I would have to do the theory test to get a new one. Does that sound wrong?


It does compared to what I was just told by someone who works in Motor Tax.

If you are on your third+ licence you'll need to have failed a test or have one booked. If you book online you'll get a confirmation page/letter which you should print out and bring in with your application. You can of course go the traditionial route if you'd prefer.

This test appointment will allow you to get a one year licence. You don't have to sit the test when it comes up, you can delay (without cost), but if you do sit and fail the test the failure cert will allow you to get a two year licence (I never asked if this ment one additional year or a total of three years, sorry).

They *confirmed, you do not need to sit the theory test if you are going for a second + licence!* (I never queried a lapse in time, so best not to let it go too long).

[FYI, I just happened to bring it up in conversation as the page was open in front of me and it was a relative who works in Motor Tax]


----------



## Z100 (15 Jan 2007)

*Re: Three provisional licences - eligible for full licence??*

Thanks a million for that Satanta, I'm going to have to check all this out. I've honestly not sure how often my licence has been renewed (it was done a couple of times for me when I was away) or exactly when the last one expired, will dig it out and check. Was my frantic studying for the theory test all for nothing?


----------



## Satanta (15 Jan 2007)

*Re: Three provisional licences - eligible for full licence??*



Bushfire said:


> Was my frantic studying for the theory test all for nothing?


If it helps you become a better driver (and to pass the theory part of the full test  ) then I certainly wouldn't say that! 

I didn't mention the lapse part, but I presume they would have mentioned it to me if it had been relevant. I wouldn't worry too much over it. Just make sure you have the test confirmation page (or some sort of official letter to prove a test date is on the cards) and the relevant paperwork and you'll be fine.


----------



## Ballyman (17 Jan 2007)

*Re: Three provisional licences - eligible for full licence??*



redchariot said:


> I think that it will be a sorry day for Irish motoring if they ever decide to have another amnesty.


 
The current Irish Driving Test is so stupid and outdated that they might as well have another amnesty to get rid of the backlog. It's not going to make the current flock of "tested" drivers any worse. 

Te be fair, theres a lot more to be said for experience through driving for 3 provisionals than there is at age 17 doing the Irish Driving Test and being let loose on the roads as a "qualified" driver. 

There are some god awful drivers on the road who by some relapse of the twilight zone managed to pass the Irish Driving Test and are now exempt from ever again being trained on how to drive properly. The Irish roads are absolutely full of these clowns who haven't a clue what they are at behind the wheel. 

There is absolutely ZERO need of a driving test in this or any other country, especially one as ridiculous as the one we currently have. 

What is needed is driver education, and not driver education by a "driving instructor" who has had no training other than managing to pass the Irish Driving Test at some stage in his/her life. (The sad reality is that he/her doesn't even have had to have managed that as a provisional driver can work as a driving instructor if they so please!!!)

I'd really love to see the figures which relate to accidents and L drivers. I guarantee that the relative percentage of "tested" drivers involved in accidents would far far outweigh the L drivers. 

It's all a smokescreen for the carnage on our roads. Why else have these figures never ever ever been released??? Ever.

Education and experience is all thats needed. Nothing else, especially not being "tested" as you drive through a council estate at 15 miles an hour.

This post will be deleted if not edited immediately christ, will give me a break.


----------

